# Power PE Exam Preparation April 2019



## N-ABC (Dec 21, 2018)

I am preparing for April exam from Camera book, Almost done with book and In Jan start solving question. Any suggestion about study material any kind of help will be appreciated.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2018)

Sunny12 said:


> I am preparing for April exam from Camera book, Almost done with book and In Jan start solving question. Any suggestion about study material any kind of help will be appreciated.


Take a look at this overview from another member that is pretty comprehensive and also very relevant to the most recent Power PE examination.


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Feb 7, 2019)

Sunny12 said:


> I am preparing for April exam from Camera book, Almost done with book and In Jan start solving question. Any suggestion about study material any kind of help will be appreciated.


Sunny12, The list from EE2PE was very similar to what I used. I commented on their post but will comment again here - this is my resource list. Passed 1st try. I give opinions about each resource and whether I thought it was worth it. Additionally, I used A LOT of youtube videos when I studied. I made a list here of those as well. Please let me know if any of the links to the videos don't work and I'll try to update/fix them.


----------

